

How to Keep the NSA Out of Your Computer - uptown
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/08/mesh-internet-privacy-nsa-isp

======
JVIDEL
I remember trying to build one of these in Argentina and the CNC (our FCC)
shutting it down. As it turns out the government-sanctioned telco duopoly
(telefonica/telecom) not only had rights to all landlines but also the
frequency where Wifi works meaning that by providing this service I was
infringing their rights.

Back then I was still in highschool and didn't have any idea of all this
cronyism, but now its obvious the Argentine system is disruption-proof, the
_bad way_ though.

